# Randy Orton Gets Hair Transplant



## Sweggeh

He has the money, so why not.

In my opinion getting stuff like toupees or spraying on fake hair is embarassing cause its fake and looks like shit. 

But a transplant still leaves you with natural hair like everyone else so it seems by far the best option for guys who need it.


----------



## 751161

I'm liking Hair Randy. It suits him.


----------



## just1988

*Good for him, when inevitably go bald, hopefully I can afford to get it done too *


----------



## Ace

Orton looks cool without hair, it's not an issue for him :shrug

But I'm not surprised by it, his hair did seem different. IMO he was much better before.

Edit:

Wow, Cena's had it done too.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob

Fair play to him, him growing the hair back out reminds me of him as the Legend Killer so it's all good for me :mark


----------



## BehindYou

Being bald in wrestling seriously limits your look options, not surprised people would get this done.


----------



## MC

It gives him a new look, I suppose. He looks much younger with the hair and WM season is around the corner.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Now we only need Ambrose and Corbin to do it.


----------



## ellthom

It's a thing people do. Some people don't like the idea of gowing bald... understandable, no shame in that. Be interesting to see him with hair again, if he decided to grow it out more :mark


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

randy didn't see to need the transplant unlike Cena. . no offense to Cena but Cena looks like somebody's father trying to fit in teenage clothes. kinda like the guy who goes to the club and tries to pick up ladies using 80'a pick up lines. 

randy didn't look that bad bald :lmao


----------



## Eliko

Sweggeh said:


> He has the money, so why not.





The Fourth Wall said:


> I'm liking Hair Randy. It suits him.





just1988 said:


> *Good for him, when inevitably go bald, hopefully I can afford to get it done too *





Chief of the Lynch Mob said:


> Fair play to him, him growing the hair back out reminds me of him as the Legend Killer so it's all good for me :mark





BehindYou said:


> Being bald in wrestling seriously limits your look options





MC 16 said:


> It gives him a new look, I suppose. He looks much younger with the hair and WM season is around the corner.





Laughable Chimp said:


> Now we only need Ambrose and Corbin to do it.





ellthom said:


> It's a thing people do.







*Fake News!*


*I actually know from experience that it's not Hair Transplant for sure! Look at his hair line, It's the same as he had before, He always had hair just didn't want to grow it.
He never went bald, he always cut his hair short by choice.










Cena didn't do Hair Transplant either . Look at his big bald spot in his latest match with Elias on Raw. Cena started to grow his hair for a movie role.

Randy always said he hates to grow his hair but i think he is doing some small projects & films in March so he started to grow it for a specific role.

After you do Hair Transplant you don't have hair for 6 months and then it start to grow, David Silva footballer from Man. City did Hair Transplant so right now he is bald but with new hair line.*




*This a pic from mid September, You can still see his regular hair line & his scars. If he had a Hair Transplant in June it will not look like that for sure.*










*This is a pic from April, Wrestlemania weekend, Does it look like he can't grow his hair?*











*This source is bull*hit.*


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan




----------



## ImSumukh

Tbh He kinda look cool with these new transplanted hairs.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Eliko said:


> *Fake News!*
> 
> 
> *I actually know from experience that it's not Hair Transplant for sure! Look at his hair line, It's the same as he had before, He always had hair just didn't want to grow it.
> He never went bald, he always cut his hair short by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena didn't do Hair Transplant either . Look at his big bald spot in his latest match with Elias on Raw. Cena started to grow his hair for a movie role.
> 
> Randy always said he hates to grow his hair but i think he is doing some small projects & films in March so he started to grow it for a specific role.
> 
> After you do Hair Transplant you don't have hair for 6 months and then it start to grow, David Silva footballer from Man. City did Hair Transplant so right now he is bald but with new hair line.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This a pic from mid September, You can still see his regular hair line & his scars. If he had a Hair Transplant in June it will not look like that for sure.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a pic from April, Wrestlemania weekend, Does it look like he can't grow his hair?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This source is bull*hit.*


I am really starting to think that you're Randy Orton's version of BeastIncarnate. You can't stand any bad word being said about Randy Orton at all, even the idea of people thinking he had a hair transplant horrifies you. So you felt the need to quote literally everyone who had posted in this thread before you and make sure they know that Randy Orton would never ever have a hair transplant and this is all fake.


----------



## ellthom

@Eliko Thanks for the update. Don't think quoting me directly was necessary though.


----------



## Eliko

Laughable Chimp said:


> So you felt the need to quote literally everyone who had posted in this thread before you and make sure they know that Randy Orton would never ever have a hair transplant and this is all fake.


Exactly. I actually know a lot about this subject so it really bothers me that people actually believe this fake report.
Cena & Orton didn't do any hair transplant. Randy don't even need it.

You can talk bad about him i don't care, Just don't believe fake news.


----------



## OwenSES

I'm surprised if it's true. I didn't think Randy or Cena needed any work done to their hair.


----------



## Nothing Finer

If Cena got a hair transplant the next thing he should get is a refund.


----------



## Piper's Pit

This is a clickbait article IMO. 

Orton has always had a full head of hair he just kept it very short and has now decided to grow it out, oh and Cena has not had a transplant either, his hair on the crown of his head has clearly thinned in recent years and that has not changed in recent times.

Corbin and Ambrose could do with one though if they felt the need.


----------



## AlternateDemise

I was wondering why he was letting his hair grow out all of a sudden. I guess he never could turns out. The more you know :draper2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Luckily for Orton he suited the bald look anyway, but does look better with hair.

Cena needs more than a hair transplant. The decade and a half of endlessly overworking himself for the WWE has him looking at least ten years older than he actually is. Everytime he has a new promo shot taken he looks five years older than the last one. Especially considering him, AJ, Orton, Brock, Nakamura, Roode, etc are all around the same age but Cena looks so much older.


----------



## Oakesy

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Luckily for Orton he suited the bald look anyway, but does look better with hair.
> 
> Cena needs more than a hair transplant. The decade and a half or endlessly overworking himself for the WWE has him looking at least ten years older than he actually is. Everytime he has a new promo shot taken he looks five years older. Especially considering him, AJ, Orton, Brock, Nakamura, Roode, etc are all around the same age but Cena looks so much older.


Agree with this, the hard work has really got to Cena :frown2:

Randy looks better with his hair grown out, takes me back to the legend killer Orton :mark


----------



## The Reaper

BehindYou said:


> Being bald in wrestling seriously limits your look options, not surprised people would get this done.


So I guess Stone Cold, Goldberg and Kurt Angle had that problem then? Maybe even count Hulk Hogan?


----------



## The Reaper

Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Luckily for Orton he suited the bald look anyway, but does look better with hair.
> 
> Cena needs more than a hair transplant. The decade and a half or endlessly overworking himself for the WWE has him looking at least ten years older than he actually is. Everytime he has a new promo shot taken he looks five years older. Especially considering him, AJ, Orton, Brock, Nakamura, Roode, etc are all around the same age but Cena looks so much older.


I agree he hasn't aged well these last couple of years even looking at him on RAW, i know he's in his 40s but still.


----------



## Schwartzxz

I dont know why would anybody have a problem with this. but did he really need it? was he balding? I never noticed.


----------



## The Masked One

Good for him. I like his entire bald look or full hair.










(Of course he's young af in this one)


----------



## Gn1212

Eliko said:


> Sweggeh said:
> 
> 
> 
> He has the money, so why not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Fourth Wall said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm liking Hair Randy. It suits him.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just1988 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Good for him, when inevitably go bald, hopefully I can afford to get it done too *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chief of the Lynch Mob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fair play to him, him growing the hair back out reminds me of him as the Legend Killer so it's all good for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BehindYou said:
> 
> 
> 
> Being bald in wrestling seriously limits your look options
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MC 16 said:
> 
> 
> 
> It gives him a new look, I suppose. He looks much younger with the hair and WM season is around the corner.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laughable Chimp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now we only need Ambrose and Corbin to do it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ellthom said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a thing people do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Fake News!*
> 
> 
> *I actually know from experience that it's not Hair Transplant for sure! Look at his hair line, It's the same as he had before, He always had hair just didn't want to grow it.
> He never went bald, he always cut his hair short by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena didn't do Hair Transplant either . Look at his big bald spot in his latest match with Elias on Raw. Cena started to grow his hair for a movie role.
> 
> Randy always said he hates to grow his hair but i think he is doing some small projects & films in March so he started to grow it for a specific role.
> 
> After you do Hair Transplant you don't have hair for 6 months and then it start to grow, David Silva footballer from Man. City did Hair Transplant so right now he is bald but with new hair line.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This a pic from mid September, You can still see his regular hair line & his scars. If he had a Hair Transplant in June it will not look like that for sure.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a pic from April, Wrestlemania weekend, Does it look like he can't grow his hair?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This source is bull*hit.*
Click to expand...

Great post, his hair is the same. Randy's hairline fits him well anyway, nothing wrong with a slight widows' peak.
Cena grew his hair for movie roles apparently and Randy probs grew his hair just to freshen up and maybe the wife had something to do with it.
Chill.


----------



## Cooper09

I honestly didn't realise he had a balding issue. When he shaved his hair he still had that thick shadow which showed he could have a full head of hair if he wanted to. 

Cena's bald spot at the back was pretty obvious.


----------



## Laughable Chimp

Thomas Milliken said:


> So I guess Stone Cold, Goldberg and Kurt Angle had that problem then? Maybe even count Hulk Hogan?


He says it limits your look, not that it makes him look bad.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Thomas Milliken said:


> I agree he hasn't aged well these last couple of years even looking at him on RAW, i know he's in his 40s but still.


Its crazy to think that AJ Styles, John Cena and Brock Lesnar are all 40, and John looks ten years older than them.


----------



## DudeLove669

Laughable Chimp said:


> Now we only need Ambrose and Corbin to do it.


Not just anyone can do it. Ambrose might be a candidate but Corbins balding is way to far gone for him to be saved. If the balding has gone past a certain stage then nothing can be done to make it look good. He could get a transplant, but it'd look thin, patchy, and bad.

As for Orton, he was never balding. He had recession which developed into a mature hairline but it always seemed to stay the same so I'm doubtful of the accuracy of this report.


----------



## Asmodeus

I suppose it could be true, but I doubt it in Orton's case and don't believe it at all in Cena's. (Although clearly John could benefit from it.)


----------



## Piers

Law said:


> Orton looks cool without hair


I hated it when he was that way. He looked like he had just been freed from the Matrix.










This works the best for him IMO


----------



## JamesCurtis24

Would love to see him back to mid-2000s Orton look. Bring back the colored trunks too! And the burn in my light theme!


----------



## Sasquatch Sausages

orton's always had a pretty distinctive hairline. not sure of the correct terms, but the sides are pretty high up while he's always had a strong "v" shape. he just happened to grow it out now, and, honestly, it makes him look 10 years younger.


----------



## The Reaper

Laughable Chimp said:


> He says it limits your look, not that it makes him look bad.


Oh my bad sorry read it wrong.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer

_*I always loved Randy Orton with hair and his current hair look reminds me of the days he had it when he was in Evolution plus the gimmick Legend Killer. *_


----------



## Cooper09

They Call Him Y2J said:


> I hated it when he was that way. He looked like he had just been freed from the Matrix.


Jesus, that 2009 Orton looked like he had just come off the roids. He looked so small.


----------



## BrokenFreakingNeck

:lmao 

This is BS. Hair transplant isn't a miracle. 

Lebron James being one of the richest athletes in the world has had work done and it still looks sketchy at best. 










Orton has always had a strong hairline. His dad Bob Orton still has hair.


----------



## Ratedr4life

Orton by WM34.


----------



## BeOP1

I don't think Orton or Cena had hair transplant. 

DirtySheets ? Clickbait article.


Edit :



Eliko said:


> *Fake News!*
> 
> 
> *I actually know from experience that it's not Hair Transplant for sure! Look at his hair line, It's the same as he had before, He always had hair just didn't want to grow it.
> He never went bald, he always cut his hair short by choice.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cena didn't do Hair Transplant either . Look at his big bald spot in his latest match with Elias on Raw. Cena started to grow his hair for a movie role.
> 
> Randy always said he hates to grow his hair but i think he is doing some small projects & films in March so he started to grow it for a specific role.
> 
> After you do Hair Transplant you don't have hair for 6 months and then it start to grow, David Silva footballer from Man. City did Hair Transplant so right now he is bald but with new hair line.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This a pic from mid September, You can still see his regular hair line & his scars. If he had a Hair Transplant in June it will not look like that for sure.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This is a pic from April, Wrestlemania weekend, Does it look like he can't grow his hair?*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *This source is bull*hit.*



Agree. It does not look like hair tranplant at all.


----------



## Mox Girl

I don't know if I believe this :lol Randy's hair has been on and off with how long it is, I genuinely thought he just decided to grow it out cos he was bored of being bald :shrug



They Call Him Y2J said:


>


I agree that is is Randy's best look, mainly cos I really like him with facial hair.


(also, Dean doesn't need a hair transplant :lol People acting like he's completely bald or some shit, dude's still got hair)


----------



## NapperX

I am not entirely convinced that is a hair transplant, and if Cena got a hair transplant that is one of the worst of all time.


----------



## Bananas

It's hard to tell, but it always looked to me he had a thick head of hair, but just kept it short. At any rate, wrestlers getting hair transplant surgery is probably a good thing generally given how hung up on looks Vince is. As Chimp already mentioned, time for Ambrose and Corbin to get the treatment. They need it a hell of a lot more than Orton did.


----------



## Lil Mark

Didn't know it was a transplant. Cena too? Suddenly a full head of hair isn't going to be so special when more and more bald guys get their hair back. I didn't think Orton was going bald in the first place. They just look so much more babyface now.


----------



## DoolieNoted

Shame it's not true as it would be something of an explanation for Sasha's growing sixhead.


----------



## Miss Sally

Ambrose needs some help with his hair.

Cena needs like a year off from WWE, he looks ancient. I wonder if he is Sith? Because they get all old looking with their power!


----------



## Clique

If this is true, RKO wouldn't be the 1st WWE Superstar to undergo a hair treatment procedure...


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Hair Transplant or not he looks good with hair on his head.


----------



## reyfan

MC 16 said:


> It gives him a new look, I suppose. He looks much younger with the hair and WM season is around the corner.


But wouldn't he want to look old and washed up so they forget he's not a part timer then he'll be putting in a decent match for WM.


----------



## IronMan8

This is great news.

I was worried Roman Reigns might go bald and get pushed into mid-card, but this means he can stay near the top for longer


----------



## AVX

If I could afford it I would definitely give it a shot


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

AVX said:


> If I could afford it I would definitely give it a shot


If you're willing to go to Turkey, I've heard the procedure can be done for under $3000. Apparently Turkey is a hub for this kind of procedure and lot's of westerners go there instead of paying the $15000-30000 it is here.


----------



## Not Lying

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> If you're willing to go to Turkey, I've heard the procedure can be done for under $3000. Apparently Turkey is a hub for this kind of procedure and lot's of westerners go there instead of paying the $15000-30000 it is here.


Indeed. I got about 3-4 years left of my hair and i'm definitely considering going to Turkey to do that procedure. You can go there stay in a 5 star hotel and have a procedure for like $ 3K total.


----------



## Stadhart02

Some blokes just need to accept the inevitable and go bald....easier to maintain and looks good (on most people)

modern men are as bad as women with fake stuff attached to their bodies


----------



## LVGout

with as much time he's taking of, I expect Randy to debut a new look to prolong his career. He's going to be looking like a high end Jay White in 2019.


----------



## Lockard The GOAT

Eh, maybe he wasn't growing bald but just decided to grow his hair out again? I remember him growing it out a little after returning from suspension in 2012 as well. Only kept it that way for a couple weeks before shaving it again, but it looked for a bit like it was 2005 all over again.


----------



## THE HAITCH

The Haitch knows five of his past Mania opponents-uhh...

Who could use hair transplant-uhh..

:rock1 :hbk2 :taker :cena4 :flabbynsting


----------



## phyfts

Bestiswaswillbe said:


> If you're willing to go to Turkey, I've heard the procedure can be done for under $3000. Apparently Turkey is a hub for this kind of procedure and lot's of westerners go there instead of paying the $15000-30000 it is here.





The Definition of Technician said:


> Indeed. I got about 3-4 years left of my hair and i'm definitely considering going to Turkey to do that procedure. You can go there stay in a 5 star hotel and have a procedure for like $ 3K total.


Yes, that's true. I see folks from USA or western Europe walking around with post-procedure heads everyday.  

And it's pretty cheap especially these days since our money just hit its all time low record against USD.


----------



## Bestiswaswillbe

The Definition of Technician said:


> Indeed. I got about 3-4 years left of my hair and i'm definitely considering going to Turkey to do that procedure. You can go there stay in a 5 star hotel and have a procedure for like $ 3K total.


I'll probably be right there with you buddy. 3 to 4 years is probably a good idea, because the tech just keeps getting better and better.


----------



## Vic Capri

Jon Gosselin got a hair transplant by getting an inch of flesh from the back of his head removed!

- Vic


----------



## Brodus Clay

He never had bald spots, sure he can grow hair.


----------



## Cas Ras

I am late here, but looking at the source (dirtysheets) I think it is completely making up/guessing its stories. They can of course be just by chance with their guess right, but considering the pics posted by Eliko on page 2 they are likely wrong.


----------



## Chris22

Good for Orton, he's looking very sexy right now with his hair growing out. Gorgeous. If I ever came into a large sum of money i'd definitely get a hair transplant too, i'm only 30 like!!


----------



## CK4Life

He looks even more of a ******* with hair.
Boring baby oil ring boner cunt


----------



## God Of Anger Juno

CK4Life said:


> He looks even more of a ******* with hair.
> Boring baby oil ring boner cunt


ooooh you're so edgy, I want to be just like you when I grow up :trolldog


----------



## KO Bossy

So there's a bias against balding men because their career aspirations might be harmed if people see them losing hair due to societal prejudice..

Amazing that the feminists aren't fighting this bald shaming...


----------



## jim courier

I call BS on this 1. His hairline is exactly the same he's just grown his hair out. Not like he had bald patches he just has a receding hairline.


----------

